# Shrimp'n right now?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I know the shrimp are jubileeing right now and want to go get some tommorow, can someone please tell me where I can do it from shore before it's over?:notworthy:*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Before the storm they were making a detour into Bayou Texar. Dont know now with the salinity levels so low if they are still in there. Caught 10lbs on a couple casts last week. Delicious!


----------



## philip lee adams (Sep 6, 2011)

just ate some that we caught in a castnet but we did it in a boat last weekend during tropical depression Lee . btw the jellyfish were horrible oh escambia bay is were we fished


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Jubilee???*

There was a jubilee about two weeks ago, but not one since.Loaded up with 21-25 count. My son was in from Texas and got to see his first one. That is a 150 qt. cooler and we put up 20 gallons of tails after a huge shrimp boil.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> There was a jubilee about two weeks ago, but not one since.Loaded up with 21-25 count. My son was in from Texas and got to see his first one. That is a 150 qt. cooler and we put up 20 gallons of tails after a huge shrimp boil.


*Your post is what got me wanting to go. One of my wifes friends told me a place to go right before sundown I'm gonna try today. I'll post if worth posting the results.*


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Turtle*

Need an East wind and rain with the barometer falling. They only last a few hours and usually at night. The Eastern Shore in Fairhope is where this happens and only once or twice the Western Shore of Mobile Bay.As soon as the wind picks up and reoxgenates the water it's over. These were caught just South of the Fairhope pier and all that area is public park. There is a boat ramp South as well with good beach.You can see them on top and skipping in the water. Just throw till you can't or till it's over. 1st throw filled up a five gallon bucket. Hope this helps


----------

